# Suche gutes Online Spiel



## Defenz0r (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo, bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Spaßigen Online Spiel, aber irgendwie will das nich^^


*Was ich bereits habe und was mir gefällt:*

League of Legends, Alien Swarm, COD MW3, SFIV 


*Was ich bereits hatte und mir nicht gefällt:*

AION(Wg Itemshop), Cabal(gut aber wird lw), Metin2(abzockerbetrieb), 



*Was mir schon auf den ersten Blick nicht gefällt:*

Runes Of Magic, Drakensang, Rumble Fighter usw...
Battlefield 3 ? (ORIGIN (!) 
Diablo 3 (macht mir keinen Spaß weil zu eintönig)


Spiele gerne Shooter, Hackn Slay's, wenn MMO dann aber Bitte so das man ohne Itemshop die gleichen Chancen hat wie die anderen.
Also solche Chancen wie bei LoL 
Außerdem sollte es eine relativ aktuelle Grafik haben.
Naja Team Fortress 2 fand ich einfach grottig im Vergleich zu mw3 ...




Zu meinem System:


Windows 7 x64 
Intel I7 2600K @ 4,5ghz stable
GTX 560 TI TWIN FROZR MSI
Informationsliste	Wert
ASUS Xonar D1 Audio Device @ Unified 

8GB Ram


----------



## Kel (19. Juli 2012)

Dota 2
Borderlands 1 (bald 2)
Magicka
Nuclear Dawn
Mech Wars LL Mod


----------



## Seeefe (19. Juli 2012)

TF2 kannst du auch nicht mit MW3 Vergleichen  

TF2 istn FreeToPlay


----------



## Robonator (19. Juli 2012)

Du fragst nach einem Hack & Slay aber beschwerst dich das Diablo zu eintönig ist? Bei anderen Hack & Slays wirste nicht grade mehr Abwechslung finden...


----------



## Jupp007 (19. Juli 2012)

Probier mal World of Tanks  Ist kostenlos


----------



## Defenz0r (20. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub ich hol mir Guild Wars 2 
Oder gibts doch noch was besseres?
Naja Wenn Guildwars II noch bessere Grafik wie AION hätte würd ich gar nich lang fackeln


----------



## kingtroulien (24. Juli 2012)

Guild Wars 2 hat halt seinen eigenen Grafikstyle. Jedoch muss es sich deswegen nicht hinter Spielen wie Aion oder Tera verstecken, da meiner Meinung nach alle 3 von der Grafik her keinen grossen Unterschied  besitzen.


----------



## Robonator (24. Juli 2012)

Aion sieht in meinen Augen sogar schlechter aus als GW2  Aber das dürfte vielleicht Ansichtssache sein ^^ 
Ansonsten würd ich aber noch Tera innen Raum werfen. Hat ein sehr gutes Kampfsystem, super schöne Grafik und geile Instanzen


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Juli 2012)

Ansichtssache ist das immer allerdings sind bei AION teilweise boden und wandtexturen schlechter als bei Tetris...


----------



## futureReaper (4. August 2012)

Spiel doch flyff ist zwar im Manga style und etwas kindich aber was soll's ich hab es 5 Jahre gespielt und kann es nur empfehlen


----------



## alex2712 (5. August 2012)

Falls du TERA testen willst, gibt es gerade die Möglichkeit, es eine Woche zu testen  Ich lads mir gerade mal runter. Ein Kauf steht zwar nicht zur Debatte, aber warum nicht mal reinschauen? 
Desweiteren werfe ich mal Rift in den Raum. Eventuell interessiert dich auch der Vorgänger zu Guild Wars 2 (auf das ich seit 5 Jahren warte).


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. August 2012)

Gibt´s Age of Conan eigentlich noch ? Hatte das vor langer Zeit mal gezockt und es war sogar free to play geworden. Was daraus geworden ist, weiss ich aber nicht ...

Es fiel mir nur bei hack n Slay und online Game ein. Ist zwar eher so ein mmo , aber teilweise schön blutig ... da fliegen schonmal Köpfe 

Es war aber eher etwas simpler von der Grafik, ist halt schon uralt, falls sie es nicht schon eingestellt haben 

Zur Zeit warte ich gerade was mit Planetside 2 wird ... hab aber irgendwie noch keinen beta key bekommen. 

Die Beta soll angeblich gestartet sein.


----------



## dragonlort (13. August 2012)

also ich spiele jetzt seid ca 1 Woche the secred world und muss sagen klasse gehmacht, mit zombies und andere creaturen hatte schon ein schock Momente wen einer mal um die ecke kamm lohnt sich.


----------



## illousion (13. August 2012)

also...

ich hab zwar keine antwort für dich, mich stellt sich nur eine frage....
wieso suchstu noch ein spiel das du spielen kannst, wobei du doch mehrere hast die dir gefallen?
brauchst du mehr abwechslungoder warum?  

weil ich spiele ausschließlich LoL und das schon seit ca. 1.5 Jahren


----------



## Nulpe (13. August 2012)

Rappelz, R.o.s.e, flyff, eden eternal sind alle so Mangastyle(ausser Rappelz), aber gut. 2Moons was seit langem Dekaron heisst ist auch gut.


----------



## phenom-2 (24. Dezember 2012)

*Warface* ist richtig genial wurde von crytek entwickelt, gibts momentan aber nur auf Russisch bald auch auf deutsch


----------



## Hydrogenium (29. Dezember 2012)

Da du gerne Shooter spielst, empfehle ich dir das Spiel Planetside 2. Das ist kostenlos und man hat am Anfang direkt kaum Nachteile. Es gibt eine Ingame Währung, mit der du neue Waffen,Ausrüstungen etc. freischalten  kannst. Diese Punkte bekommst du durch töten von Gegnern, Eroberungen von Basen etc. Mittels des Item Shops lassen sich schneller Waffen freischalten. Das Tolle: diese Waffen sind trotzdem nicht op, sondern sehr ausbalanciert. So kann es sein, dass die Startwaffe besser ist, als eine 1000 Punkte Waffe. Die Grafik ist gut und manchen Schlachten sind echt episch.


----------



## constantin_zero (3. Januar 2013)

Ich fand aber PS2 am Anfang sehr unübersichtlich. Aber wenn du dich ein wenig mit beschäftigst, dann ist das ein echt lustiges Spiel.
Rappelz war auch mal lustig, aber ewig nicht mehr gespielt....1000000 Neuerungen 
Aber hab schon lange kein richtig gutes mehr gespielt.


----------



## Stern1710 (6. Januar 2013)

phenom-2 schrieb:


> Warface ist richtig genial wurde von crytek entwickelt, gibts momentan aber nur auf Russisch bald auch auf deutsch



glückwunsch. 4 Monate alten Thread ausgegraben


----------



## GOD-ZillA (3. April 2013)

Nulpe schrieb:


> 2Moons was seit langem Dekaron heisst ist auch gut.



War gut. Leider hat das Spiel von Supportseite durch alle Publisher hindurch nie die Liebe erfahren, die es verdient hätte. Und mit A7 wurde dann der totale Ruin des Spielprinzips eingeleitet. Wer gerne grindet, wird es vielleicht imemr noch mögen.


----------



## eRaTitan (3. April 2013)

WoW?


----------



## detschi (3. April 2013)

Also ich spiele ja zur Zeit Forge of Empires. Habe erst vor Kurzem angefangen, bin aber jetzt schon süchtig danach. Habe jetzt auch gelesen, dass Forge of Empire (http://netzsieger.de/blog/software/online-spiel-award-2013/)zum besten Spiel gewählt wurde


----------



## prointhegame (17. Mai 2013)

meine vorredner haben schon gute spiele genannt, wenn  du auf diese spiele  kein bock mehr hast .nur einfach was lockeres und einfaches spielen willst dann geh auf  https://www.fuchstreff.de/


----------

